# Bloating/Constipation sufferer for over 3 years. Please advise.



## kdfhgkfdgh (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been suffering from IBS for over 3 years now, I experience bloating and constipation, even after having a glass of water I bloat right up, anything at all. I've been to the doctors countless times, tried various medications, gluten-free diet, healthier fibre rich foods, probiotic yoghurt etc and nothing has helped. I then got referred to a paediatrician who made me have an ultrasound scan, mri and a various blood tests, all came back negative. I then got referred to a gastroinstelologist and didn't have much luck with him either, he made me try filtered water instead of normal incase I was sensitive to the chemicals in our water and that hasn't helped. I later went to a dietician who couldn't find any patterns in a food diary I did for about 2 or so months, she also suggested doing a low fibre diet, in case the high fibre was affecting my system, this didn't work either! A few months back I went to see a psychologist partially to do with my IBS and partially about some other problems that were going on in my life at the time. He suggested doing exercise almost every day for 30 minutes, have my 5 a day and eat lots and lots of fruit and veg. That hasn't sadly helped me either. I've been trying charcoal tablets for the past few months and that slightly helped my constipation but like other medications, the effect eventually wore off.I'm at a loose end, I don't know what else to try. I've tried exercising every day, eating fibre supplements, eating more fruits and vegetables. I can't seem to pinpoint when it started or if something in my life caused it to flare up, it just really frustrates me that I can't find any relief. Nothing I try gives me any relief. It's filtrated into other aspects of my life, the bloating especially knocks my self confidence and I feel as though I can't wear the clothes I like etc. It's really getting me down and has done for years now. So I was basically wondering whether anyone else has been through/going through this and has any ideas on what could be causing my symptoms, I just wish something could help! Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You may need to employ one or treatments at a time... Most people find a combination of various treatment methods working together helps them best.Have you used any digestive enzymes???


----------



## kdfhgkfdgh (Jul 16, 2012)

BQ said:


> You may need to employ one or treatments at a time... Most people find a combination of various treatment methods working together helps them best.Have you used any digestive enzymes???


I suppose that's something to consider. It's just frustrating that there is no simple answer and I wouldn't even know where to start with combining treatments. I've heard about the enzymes, could you tell me more? Thanks


----------

